# Artika Or K3



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy, a mate at work is considering getting (from Roy of course) a Vostok Europe either the blue K3 Submarine or one of the Arktika`s ( I`m not sure which type), any comments owners of these watches can give would be of interest.









Cheers









Actually even if you don`t own one oppinions are welcome


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I got my "Rocket N1" (not entirely dissimilar to the K3 Submarine) earlier in the week and am rather impressed with it. Build quality is clearly superior to its true-Russian brethren - but then I would expect that as it cost four or five times more than a Kommandirskie or Amphibia for example.

At 41mm (same as the K3) it's an imposing watch and maybe looks a little out of place on my puny 6 1/2" wrist! That doesn't really bother me but it's worth considering if you're similarly skinny.

I don't particularly like display backs, but the N1 movement (not unlike the K3's or Arktika's I presume) it reveals is a definite step up from the standard utilitarian (albeit solid) Vostok fare, with blued screws and a nicely-decorated rotor.

I like all the unique Vostok-Europe designs, but would plump for the Arktika over the K3. I almost bought one myself and chose the N1 only becuase I particualry fancied another rocket / space-related watch.

Pics by the weekend I hope


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Rich









I`ve remembered Andy doesn`t like red second hands so this must be the Arktika he`s considering..










and this K3 Submarine.....










Both very nice IMO


----------

